# Rueben



## HannahKate

My new boy. He is still very very timid. I had a cuddle and got these photos but then my housemate came in and he bolted behind the couch again.


----------



## colliemerles

_awww how beautiful, is he a chocolate point, sorry if i am wrong, im still learning about colours lol. _


----------



## HannahKate

Yes he is. He just ventured into my room so that is massive progress. He still doesn't like me standing but apparently I'm not quite so scary sat down.


----------



## colliemerles

_how long have you had him, how old is he,  do you have any other cats, im sure he will get to know you soon, and he will be up on your lap having a cuddle._


----------



## HannahKate

I only got him on Sunday. He is 11 months old. Noone wanted him! We have one other cat in the house and a dog but he wont meet those until he is more confident around the humans.


----------



## BSH

His eyes are stunning. Beautiful wee man he is.


----------



## meezer

He's beautiful,i love siameses!.Though i am biasedLove his name too.


----------



## harrys_mum

he is beautiful, love the blue eyes, stunning.
michelle x


----------



## Guest

I'd love a man with eyes like that :001_wub:

He's so handsome :001_wub: 

Congratulations (to both of you!) 

Em
xx


----------



## Dally Banjo

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: he is stunning, nice to see him settling in


----------



## Dazadal

He is gorgeous very like my Mei-Mei who is a chocolate point.


----------



## quequeg1988

WOW what a gorgeous boy, im jelous LOL


----------



## tylow

He is absolutely stunning :001_wub: Gorgeous blue eyes.


----------



## jenny armour

lovely eyes. i never imagine siamese to be timid, they always seem very confident


----------



## popoki

I love him already! I'd love a siamese.

Hope he's settling in well tonight!
xx


----------



## NightMare1

WOW he is a lovely cat....such a lovable face!


----------



## Gem16

He's stunning


----------



## katie200

Awwwwwwwwwww soooo beautiful


----------



## MaineCoonMommy

wow, he is so striking to look at! I can't believe no one wanted him?! I must admit I've always had a bad feeling about siamese cats but looking back at the reason I've realized it's cause I watched Lady and the Tramp so much as a child, and those two evil naughty siamese cats singing their song have left a deep psychological imprint. LOL! I've never actually MET siamese cat in person! He is lovely, you're lucky!


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 
What a handsome boy :yesnod::yesnod: He can come and live with me any time
ETA - you're right about the name - he is definitely not a Felix. Rueben really suits him


----------



## HannahKate

Some more photos of my handsome man 
















Best buds. Big spoon and little spoon 








The favourite toy in the entire house, a tesco bag. Hours of fun and squashing each other!!








Not his most attractive photo ever!!








Favourite sleeping place. I'm going to love his water bottle like qualities in the winter. Right now he is a little bit too toasty!!


----------



## Paddypaws

Such a stunning boy, and looks like he has really settled in well with you and his new cat pal.


----------



## HannahKate

He is still really nervous of anyone else coming in the house and hides behind the couch or under my bed covers but he is absolutely fine with me and my housemate. He causes total chaos with Kite. I have never known two such lunatics!!


----------



## Bonnie82

He is soooo beautiful. :001_smile: *MaineCoonMommy* your post about Lady and the Tramp made me laugh as I had the same feeling! But Rueben is absolutely gorgeous and not evil like those cats. 

So glad he is settling in well!


----------



## lymorelynn

Are you sure he wouldn't like to come and live with me :smilewinkgrin: I've got two lovely girlies who'd like a playmate 
Love the picture of his paddy-paws :001_wub:


----------



## HannahKate

I'm pretty attached to him actually so I think I'll hang on to him for now 
He does have some Lady and the Tramp like moments but luckily for the dog I'm not fooled!!


----------



## HannahKate

I love him but he is a bit of a weirdo!! 
























Fangs:


----------



## Guest

He is stunning but is your other cat called Kite ? he is beautiful and could almost pass for Maudey's brother


----------



## HannahKate

Yup the other boy is Kite. He belongs to my housemate. He is a street kitty found at the side of the road at the age of about 4 weeks. He's far better behaved and well adjusted than my crazy cat. Bit of a fatty though.


----------



## Guest

HannahKate said:


> Yup the other boy is Kite. He belongs to my housemate. He is a street kitty found at the side of the road at the age of about 4 weeks. He's far better behaved and well adjusted than my crazy cat. Bit of a fatty though.


 He is lovely, even my husband noticed a similarity, but he has a double smudge on his cheeks but Maudey just has the one

Maudey


----------



## Viki

Rueben is such a cute cat, loved looking through all your pics, im so amazed how well he gets on with your other cat, thats so good.

My cat has fangs that stick out, makes me feel better his not odd, you can see them all the time!


----------



## K337

Oh he is amazing  I also can't believe that no-one would want such a handsome chap! You are so lucky to have found him, and him to have found you. 

As for the Lady and the Tramp, I used to LOVE Si and Am as a kid. Apparently I used to insist that when I grew up I would get siamese-twin Siamese :yikes: Then again I also wanted to take in a feral and name him Thomas O'Malley...


----------



## saxa21

I'm glad that not only my sofa suffers "Freddy Cruger" attacks.

Lovely cat,


----------



## coral.

awwwwww hes beautiful!
lovely ears & eyes!


----------



## HannahKate

Sleeping next to his mummy in bed 
He is actually being very nice today which is good since I'm having a terrible one. Exam stress getting to me and I've spent half of it crying rather than learning stuff for tomorrow.  










He got a bit warm after a while and moved onto my lap.


----------



## vivien

Reuben is very handsome I love those blue eyes and it's great he has settled in

Viv xx


----------



## HannahKate

Not bad for a cat who isn't too keen on dogs


----------



## HannahKate

Back with my boy after the summer holidays. He has got so much darker in just 2 months. Still a cutie though. Feliway seems to be helping with his nerves but we are having a mare trying to introduce to my friends cat. Hate is too weak a work to describe the feelings Mojito has for Reuben


----------



## lymorelynn

Such a handsome boy :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Sorry you're having problems with your friend's cat though - it's hard when one takes a disliking to the other


----------



## Philski

I love this pic - very superior looking!



HannahKate said:


>


----------



## colliemerles

_what lovely pictures, sorry to hear him and your friends cat are not getting on._


----------



## sarahecp

What a handsome young man :001_wub:


----------



## HannahKate

Such a handsome boy  :001_wub:









Chillin under some of the halloween decorations last night. Everyone seems to think halloween is his time of year, what with the fangs and bat ears


----------



## lymorelynn

He certainly is he stunning boy :001_wub::001_wub::yesnod:


----------



## HannahKate

He knows it too  
Getting cheekier by the day. Our neighbour has a collie who gets chased out the house every time he comes over!


----------

